# Bike RENNEN in Niedersachsen



## downhill 22 (28. Mai 2009)

hi leute alles klar
ich wollte ich mal fragen was ihr wisst welche mtb rennen im harz oder niedersachsen noch sind...
möchte gerne teilnehmen...
suche gerne auch teams.
greetz downhill22


----------



## deeptrain (29. Mai 2009)

downhill 22 schrieb:


> hi leute alles klar
> ich wollte ich mal fragen was ihr wisst welche mtb rennen im harz oder niedersachsen noch sind...
> möchte gerne teilnehmen...
> suche gerne auch teams.
> greetz downhill22



www.harzer-mtb-cup.de
31.5. stevens cup buchholz i.d.n.
gibt noch mehrere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grauer (29. Mai 2009)

Hi,
auch in Südniedersachsen lässt man es krachen. Am 23.08.2009 beim run and bike 4 help:
- 20 km CC
- 40 km Marathon
- 60 km Marathon

Knifflige und konditionell fordernde Strecken mit gut Höhenmeter.

mehr unter www.runandbike4help.de


----------



## Rumas (29. Mai 2009)

Müsste noch Südlichstes Niedersachsen sein...
http://www.mountainbike-cup.de/


----------



## Grauer (30. Mai 2009)

Jepp, liegt so ziemlich im südlichsten Zipfel Niedersachsens. Luftlinie nur knapp 15 km bis Hessen und 20 km bis Thüringen.


----------



## kangaroo-power (31. Mai 2009)

www.challenge4mtb.de


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2009)

terminkalender bei riegelhof-racing.de


----------



## Peter88 (31. Mai 2009)

http://www.mtv-schoeningen.de/Abteilungen/index.htm


----------

